# 16" Bike für meinen Sohn



## sedimagic (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

mein Sohn fährt mittlerweile seit ca. einem Jahr auf dem Laufrad Serious Push Bike 12" und jetzt wir es Zeit für das erste Fahrrad.

01. Innenbeinlänge? 40cm
02. Größe? 100cm
03. Alter? 3 Jahre und 2 Monate
04. Kann er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Fahrrad nicht aber Laufrad schon sehr sicher. 
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? Maximal €400, würde aber auch gebraucht kaufen
06. Kannst Du selber Schrauben? Ja
07. Willst Du selber Schrauben? Eigentlich nicht
08. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Zum fahren Fahrt zum Kindergarten, Spielplatz, vor der Wohnung am Gemeinschaftsspielplatz, kleine Fahrradtouren mit Mama und Papa auf Feldwegen und Waldwegen im Wiener Wald. Für die Radtouren werden wir wahrscheinlich einen Followme kaufen.
09. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? In der Kleinstadt hauptsächlich Asphalt, die Hauptwege ohne Steigungen. Außerhalb der Stadt, Feldwege und Waldwege.

Mein Sohn schiebt das Laufrad am liebsten kleine Hügel hinauf um Anschließend den Hügel wieder hinunter zu fahren. Dabei liebt er es, wenn er kleine Sprünge macht, er steht auf Action. Daher wurde meinem Sohn wohl eher ein Mtb ähnliches Bike als ein klassisches Bike passen. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern eine 2 Gang Automatix Schaltung sinnvoll wäre. Würde das dein Aufstieg auf eine Hügel erleichtern trotz des Mehrgewichts von einem killogramm? 

Ich habe mir folgende Fahreäder schon mal im Internet näher angeschaut:
- Kubikes 16
- Pyro (früher Kania) Sixteen
- Islabike Cnoc 16
- Kokua Like to Bike 16

Rein vom optischen her gefallen mir das Kubike 16 und Pyro Sixteen am besten. Woom 2 z.B. gefällt mir garnicht. Aber das optische soll nicht das Hauptentscheidungskriterim sein, sondern es muss zu meinem Sohn passen. Welches der von mir genannten Fahrrädern würdet ihr empfehlen oder kann ich bei keinem was falsch machen? Gibt es andere Fahrräder die mindestens genau so gut sind wie die oben genannten?

Wenn ich mehrere passende 16" Fahrräder zur Auswahl hätte, dann wäre die Suche nach einem gebrauchten wesentlich einfacher.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## giant_r (6. Februar 2019)

bei uns läuft ein 16” kubike. das kann ich empfehlen. pyro und isla sind sicher auch gut und auch ähnlich leicht. das kokua gefällt mir persönlich von der geometrie nicht.
für deine beschreibung auch interessant
commençal ramones 16 und orbea mx16, beide schwerer als die oben, aber auch günstiger, wobei das bei deinem preisrahmen ja kein grosses argument ist.
gebraucht noch ein supurb bo 16, gibt es leider derzeit nicht neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed_leinad (7. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 
bzgl. der SRAM Automatix Nabe kann ich nur sagen, ich würde die nicht wieder kaufen. Bei unserem Sohn fliegt die demnächst wieder raus.
Die Nabe macht das Rad mindestens 1 kg schwerer und der Zusatznutzen hält sich bei den kleinen in den Grenzen.
Zumal die Nabe echt schwer läuft (sowohl vorwärts als auch im Freilauf, das soll aber angeblich irgendwann besser werden) und sehr genau auf die Übersetzung geschaut werden muss, damit überhaupt etwas bei rum kommt.

Ansonsten kann ich zum Kubike 16" sagen, dass es ein schönes Rad ist. Aber ich würde es nur in der Standard-Ausführung nehmen, denn die superleichte Ausführung lässt sich Kubike sehr gut bezahlen, verbaut hierbei zwar sehr leichte aber absolut grottige Teile (selbst für Kinder nicht wirklich lange nutzbar, wie zum Beispiel die Kurbel mit aufgepresstem Weich-Alu-Kettenblatt, die bei Verschleiß komplett weggeschmissen werden kann)

Wobei ich vermute, dass das Rad bei momentaner Innenbeinlänge von ca. 40cm etwas grenzwertig sein könnte (also zu groß).

Die anderen Räder kenne ich persönlich nicht. (mir gefallen die ganz tiefen Einstiege auch nicht so gut)
Ich hätte für unseren gern das BO16 aufgebaut (leider ist Supurb einfach von der Bildfläche verschwunden).
Da ich bzw. unser Sohn mit dem Supurb BO12 sehr zufrieden waren, die Verarbeitung ist im Gegensatz zum Kubike um einiges besser und durchdachter. (Das Rad bekommt dann demnächst unsere Tochter, zunächst als Laufrad umgebaut)


----------



## Chris_DH (7. Februar 2019)

Wenn er noch ein wenig wächst kämen das Early Rider Belter 16 oder Commencal Ramones 16 auch in Frage.
Für die aktuelle Körpergröße wäre das Orbea MX16 was.

Alle genannten liegen als Neuräder in deinem preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## sedimagic (7. Februar 2019)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Ratschläge. Ich habe gestern meinem Sohn gesagt, dass er jetzt bald sein erstes Fahrrad bekommt. Daraufhin meinte er, dass er ja schon eines habe. Habe ihm dann erklärt, dass er ein Laufrad hat und er jetzt ein Fahrrad bekommt, so wie es der Papa hat, mit Pedalen zum treten. Er hat sich voll gefreut und ist gleich seine Schuhe anziehen gegangen mit dem Spruch "komm gehen wir jetzt mein Fahrrad kaufen" 

Auf die Frage, was für ein Fahrrad er sich wünscht meinte er nur "Hauptsache es ist Gelb, ich liebe Gelb" 

Das Orbea MX 16 ist das einzige 16 Zoll Fahrrad, welches es in Gelb gibt aber alleine deswegen würde ich es aber nicht nehmen. Weiß jemand, wie schwer das Orbea MX 16 ist? Ich finde dazu irgendwie keine Angabe. Bei einem Neupreis von €269 könnte man das ja dann noch aufwerten.

Das Early Rider Betler 16 gefällt mir sehr gut und es ist mit 5,4kg (laut Herstellerangabe, wahrscheinlich ohne Pedale?) sehr leicht. Viel müsste man da nicht mehr ändern. Die neutrale silberne Farbe lässt Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten offen. Gibt es denn Aufkleber für ein Fahrrad? Weil dann könnte ich so irgendwie gelbe Akzente hinzufügen!

Das Kubike 16 finde ich auch toll. Mit 5,72 kg (laut Herstellerangabe ohne Pedale) auch sehr leicht. Doch leider kann man da keine gelbe Farbe auswählen. Das ist echt schade! Aber eine Lösung wäre hier, die schwarze Farbe wählen und dann mit Aufklebern gelbe Akzente setzen!

Das Supurb Bo16 scheint auch ein sehr gutes Bike zu sein, doch leider bekommt man das nirgends mehr.

Also mir persönlich gefällt das Early Rider Betler 16 Trail am besten, gefolgt vom Kubike 16. Das Orbea MX 16 habe ich mehr oder weniger wegen der gelben Farbe und dem Preis der noch viele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten offen lässt.

Wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden? Orbea MX 16 in gelb und dann Komponenten aufbessern oder das Early Rider Betler 16 bzw. Kubike 16 bei denen man keine Komponenten tauschen müsste aber keine gelbe Farbe vorhanden ist. Es muss ja nicht der ganzen Rahmen gelb sein aber etwas von dieser Farbe sollte schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## han (7. Februar 2019)

Hi Chris_DH, weiter unten im Forum gibt es einen Fred mit Rädern zum Testen. ggf kann man diesen Fred oben an pinnen. Ich habe noch je ein Kubike und ein Pyro in 16" zum Testen.  ggf wohnst du ja in der Nähe oder von einem angebotenen.

Dieses theoretische was einem Elternteil besser stehen würde, ist schon merkwürdig hier. Am besten das Kind probieren lassen und das dann kaufen. ggf in einer anderen Farbe. Vllt. wird es dann doch ein Pukky


----------



## sedimagic (7. Februar 2019)

han schrieb:


> Dieses theoretische was einem Elternteil besser stehen würde, ist schon merkwürdig hier. Am besten das Kind probieren lassen und das dann kaufen. ggf in einer anderen Farbe. Vllt. wird es dann doch ein Pukky


Gelb würde meinem Sohn persönlich am besten gefallen, mir wäre die Farbe ziemlich egal. Hauptsache keine Mädchenfarbe ;-)
Pukky, nein danke 
Und das Kind probieren lassen, wird ein bisschen schwierig. Habe noch keinen Händler gefunden, der diese Bikes hier vor Ort in Wien bzw. in der Wiener Gegend anbietet.

Hier steht, dass das Orbea MX16 ein Gewicht von 7,86 kg hat. Das ist also mindestens zwei kg schwerer als die beiden anderen: https://www.fahrrad.de/orbea-mx-16-yellow-856483.html


----------



## Chris_DH (7. Februar 2019)

Bezüglich der Aufkleber:

Geh zum örtlichen Fahrzeugbeschrifter / Aufkleber Laden und lass dir welche Plotten. Alternativ gibt es genug Online Händler / Privatpersonen die sowas anbieten.

Edit:

Das Commencal Ramones gibt es auch in gelb, allerdings nur als Rahmenkit.


----------



## Chris_DH (7. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Wie würdet Ihr euch entscheiden?



Wenn der Preis zweitrangig ist: Early Rider Belter 16

1. Optisch und Funktional ganz weit oben angesiedelt
2. Das leichteste Rad (von der Stange ohne Optimierungen)
3. Schau mal bei den Kleinanzeigen für wie viel die noch gebraucht weggehen, ist quasi ne "Geldanlage"


----------



## giant_r (7. Februar 2019)

bei der groesse des kindes passt das belter nicht wirklich gut. das ist im oberohr und in ueberstandshoehe länger und höher.
mein sohn hatte ähnliche masse. kubike, und co passten, belter bei weitem nicht. gerade als erstes rad zum pedalieren ist es gut, wenn es geomaessig passt. es gibt ja auch leute die den zahnriemen toll finden. wenn man aber was am bike ändern will, ist man da sehr eingeschränkt.
edit:
für kubike und pyro gilt in Bezug auf den wiederverkauf das gleiche wie für das early rider.
und wenn ich an die verarbeitung des sattels denke, ist die qualitaet auch nicht höher als bei den anderen.
nur als beispiel....


----------



## Chris_DH (7. Februar 2019)

In 1-1,5 Jahren ist es bei auch wieder soweit in Richtung 16" zu schauen (die kleine ist gerade 2). Das alte 16" vom Sohnemann wurde verkauft (weil Schrott).
Da ich aber ein wenig auf den Preis schauen möchte (es steht bereits ein teureres 20" und 24" Rad vom Bruder bereit), wird es das Commencal Ramones 16" werden. Hier kann ich guten Gewissens noch ein paar Teile optimieren (Carbonlenker, Reifen, Sattel, Sattelstütze) und optisch muss sich das Rad auch nicht vor anderen verstecken.



giant_r schrieb:


> bei der groesse des kindes passt das belter nicht wirklich gut. das ist im oberohr und in ueberstandshoehe länger und höher.


Wie gesagt, wenn er noch etwas wächst passt es.



giant_r schrieb:


> und wenn ich an die verarbeitung des sattels denke, ist die qualitaet auch nicht höher als bei den anderen.


Die Qualtität kann ich nicht beurteilen, da wir keins haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (7. Februar 2019)

belter haben wir auch nicht, aber ich habe es mir doch mehr als einmal angeschaut und optisch ist es auch wirklich schön, aber die von mir o.g. punkte haben es fuer uns unattraktiv gemacht.
@Chris_DH 
das commençal ist für den aufgerufen preis m. e. echt anständig, genau wie das orbea auch, bei uns hier in spanien laufen da einige.


----------



## sedimagic (8. Februar 2019)

Das Early Rider Belter 16 ist meinem Sohn zur Zeit wirklich etwas zu groß. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell er die Schrittlänge von 45cm erreicht. Allzu lange möchten wir aber nicht warten. Aber dieses Angebot zu einem gebrauchten Early Rider Belter Urban mit €190 ist sehr verlockend: https://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-...cht-neupreis-360-294798569/?sid=1549613166391

Der gelb schwarze Rahmen vom Commencal Ramones 16 wäre perfekt. Würde ein Selbstaufbau mein Budget von €400 sprengen? Ich habe da überhaupt keinen Plan was das alles so kostet. Und bei der Findung der Teile wäre ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen 

Mein Freund würde mir beim Zusammenbau helfen.


----------



## Kati (8. Februar 2019)

Selbstaufbau wird teurer. Da musst du dich echt zusammenreißen, wenn du im Budget bleiben willst.
Dafür ist es dann genau so wie du es willst.
P.S. Dein Kind wird es dir nicht danken. Du machst das nur für dich ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2019)

Selbstbau unseres Commencal Ramones hat deutlich über 400 eur gekostet. Kommt drauf an, was man macht, aber es artet zu schnell aus.

Ich wäre daher persönlich für Kubikes 16, werfe aber auch mal das Vitus ins Rennen, wenn man ein gesetztes Budget beachten will:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-16-kids-bike/rp-prod168786

Beschreibung ist für die Füße (1Gang Daumenschaltung), aber fürs Geld ist das ok.
Bissi Gewicht spart man da schnell ein, Reifen/Stütze/Vorbau/Lenker zum Beispiel.

Zum Styling...lokale Werbemenschen können da fast alles in Folie plotten, mit unserem Commencal bin ich Stammgast da, weil die Prinzessin gerne mal den Geschmack wechselt.
Dazu dann paar Bauteile wie Spacer, Sattelstützklemme und Griffe in Farbe (ich bevorzuge bei den kleinen Rädern links/rechts unterschiedlich, da lernt Kind Seiten und Bremsen schneller zuzuordnen), feddisch.


----------



## sedimagic (8. Februar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Selbstbau unseres Commencal Ramones hat deutlich über 400 eur gekostet. Kommt drauf an, was man macht, aber es artet zu schnell aus.
> 
> Ich wäre daher persönlich für Kubikes 16, werfe aber auch mal das Vitus ins Rennen, wenn man ein gesetztes Budget beachten will:
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-16-kids-bike/rp-prod168786
> ...



Das mit dem Selbstaufbau werde ich ehrlich gesagt sein lassen. Wird viel zu kompliziert und zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Sohnemann damit die nächsten 2 bis 3 Jahre fahren kann und sich dann in der Zwischenzeit vielleicht der Farbwunsch wieder ändert. Und außerdem kenne ich mich viel zu wenig bei den einzelnen Fahrradteilen aus.

Es wird wohl ein gebrauchtes Kubike 16 werden. Dieses kann ich dann nach Wunsch mit Folien und dem Wechsel von Bauteilen gestalten. Eine Option wäre auch das Umfärben mit Lackspray Farbe:
https://www.amazon.de/Fahrrad-Lacks...Q7S7B9/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1

Ich habe ein Kubike mit Vorder- und Rückbremse ohne Automatix für EUR 240, in der Farbe Fuchsia gefunden. Müsste mir da mal vor Ort anschauen, wie sehr diese Farbe "rosa" wirkt und wie gut dazu gelb passt. Ansonsten müsste ich es umfärben.
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/kubike-farbe-fuchsia-290973349/

Sonst finde ich in Österreich keine Kubikes 16" in meiner Nähe. Im 300km entfernten Salbzurg gäbe es dieses noch, Custom Made mit Automatix:
https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen...kes-16-superleichtes-kinderfahrrad-294481766/

Lg


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2019)

Ich würde zum Umfärben vielleicht sowas wie Plastidip nehmen, in Sachen Wiederverkauf;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedimagic (9. Februar 2019)

Ich war heute mit meinem Sohn in diversen Fahrradgeschäften unterwegs um ein Fahrrad für ihn zu finden. Als wir noch hin gefahren sind hat er die ganze Zeit davon geschwärmt, dass er ein gelbes Fahrrad bekommt. Nach dem es in den ersten beiden Fahrradgeschäften kein gelbes Kinderrad gab, war ihm dann die Farbe langsam egal. Die Fahrräder dort waren aber alle verdammt schwer (Cube 160, Eines von Cannondale und ansonsten fast nur Puky). Anschließend sind wir dann zu einem Händler nach Wien gefahren, der auch Kubikes im Angebot hat. Und was soll ich sagen... Die Kubikes sind von der Qualität und Verarbeitung sowie von Gewicht her gesehen in einer ganz anderen Liga. Mein Sohn hat auch sofort gesagt, dass er genau dieses Fahrrad möchte, obwohl es in Brombeere Farbe war. Also gelb war ihm dann schon egal 

Lagernd gab es das Kubikes 16" nur in Brombeer und ohne Automatix. Das Kubikes 14" gab es in diversen Farben. Ich war überrascht, als der Verkäufer sagte, dass das 14" von der Größe her besser für meinen Sohn wäre, als das 16". Dort wurde seine Schritthöhe mit 99cm gemessen und Körpergröße von 100cm. Also da muss doch das Kubikes 16" jetzt schon passen oder spätestens in einem Monat. Ich befürchte, man wollte mir ein einfach ein Fahrrad verkaufen.

Also mein Sohn bekommt auf jeden Fall ein Kubikes mit Automatix....


----------



## Kwietsch (11. Februar 2019)

Kauf jetzt kein 14 Zoll mehr.
Dann lieber die drei Wochen noch Laufrad fahren, falls es nicht klappt.


----------



## CrossX (11. Februar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kauf jetzt kein 14 Zoll mehr.
> Dann lieber die drei Wochen noch Laufrad fahren, falls es nicht klappt.


Mit dem Größen ist es wirklich kompliziert  Meine Tochter ist von Laufrad auf ein 14" Rad zum lernen umgestiegen. Jetzt ist sie 4 Jahre und  das 14" ist zu klein  16" lohnt sich aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr und 20" wird ihr noch grenzwertig groß sein. Mein Händler bekommt nächste Woche ein Kubike20 in S rein. Mal testen, ob das passt. Die Dame ist bei der Farbe aber auch sehr wählerisch. Ein grünes 16" Kubike wollte sie nicht mal probesitzen,  weil das die falsche Farbe hatte grün ist ja eine Jungenfarbe, sie möchte ein blaues


----------



## sedimagic (11. Februar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Kauf jetzt kein 14 Zoll mehr.
> Dann lieber die drei Wochen noch Laufrad fahren, falls es nicht klappt.


Das Laufrad wurde am Wochenende verkauft. Mit dem waren wir so oder so nicht zufrieden von daher wollten wir es verkaufen. Und jetzt wieder eines kaufen hätte keinen Sinn. Obwohl ein Kokua Jumper wäre schon was feines 

Gestern waren wir bei uns draußen in der Wohnhausanlage und dort war ein Junge mit dem Woom 2 unterwegs. Mein Sohn durfte dann auch mal probieren und er konnte darauf nach kurzer Hilfe schon selbst einige Meter fahren. Beim Vergleich mit dem Kubike 16 in Sitzposition ist mir gleich aufgefallen, wie sicher er auf dem Woom 2 steht, weil er schön am Boden steht. Beim Kubike 16 war ein Bodenkontakt nur mit den Zehenspitzen möglich. Das macht die Entscheidung jetzt wieder schwieriger.

Wir sind am Überlegen ein gebrauchtes Kubike 14" mit Automatix zu nehmen, welches gerade verkauft wird. Damit könnte er dann so lange fahren, bis er groß genug für das Kubike 16 ist. Oder ein Woom 2 für den Übergang, davon gibt es etliche gebrauchte. Danach wir dann das 14" Bike einfach mit einen kleinen Wertverlust verkauft.


----------



## hwinkel (11. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Beim Vergleich mit dem Kubike 16 in Sitzposition ist mir gleich aufgefallen, wie sicher er auf dem Woom 2 steht, weil er schön am Boden steht. Beim Kubike 16 war ein Bodenkontakt nur mit den Zehenspitzen möglich. Das macht die Entscheidung jetzt wieder schwieriger.



Wenn er auf beiden Seiten mit dem flachen (oder fast flachen) Fuß auf den Boden kommt, ist der Sattel mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gegenüber der Kurbelachse zu weit unten, das ist mordsunbequem beim fahren, wegen den zu stark abgewinkelten Beinen, und dämpft auf dauer auch ordentlich die Freude der Kids am Fahren. Bodenkontakt mit Zehenspitzen klingt eigentlich genau, wie es sein soll. Vergiss nicht, nach den ersten Versuchen (in Summe vielleicht 20, 30 Minuten? Vermutlich weniger...) wird es die meiste Zeit damit fahren, und nicht stehen. 

Bin ganz schön neidig, das Dein Kleiner sein Laufrad "freigegeben" hat, bevor er das nächste Gefährt in die Finger bekommen hat. Unsere Madame hat schon ein kleines Fuhrpark aufgebaut (Laufrad, 12" Fahrrad, gerade frischaufgebauter 16"er), verwendet alle regelmäßig und möchte gar nix davon weggeben, zu meiner Verzweiflung...


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2019)

hwinkel schrieb:


> Wenn er auf beiden Seiten mit dem flachen (oder fast flachen) Fuß auf den Boden kommt, ist der Sattel mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gegenüber der Kurbelachse zu weit unten, das ist mordsunbequem beim fahren, wegen den zu stark abgewinkelten Beinen, und dämpft auf dauer auch ordentlich die Freude der Kids am Fahren. Bodenkontakt mit Zehenspitzen klingt eigentlich genau, wie es sein soll. Vergiss nicht, nach den ersten Versuchen (in Summe vielleicht 20, 30 Minuten? Vermutlich weniger...) wird es die meiste Zeit damit fahren, und nicht stehen.


Ob er mit dem ganzen Schuh auf dem Boden stand, habe ich jetzt nicht so genau gesehen. Der Sattel war aber so oder so in der tiefsten Position und kann somit noch nach oben verstellt werden. Er konnte jedenfalls sicher "stehen", das war beim Kubike 16 im Vergleich viel schwerer. Ein Kind wächst zwischen dem 3.und 4. Lebensjahr ca. 0,65cm pro Monat. Wenn ich den Wachstum bedenke, dann müsste das Kubike 16 dann in ca. einem Monat viel besser passen.



hwinkel schrieb:


> Bin ganz schön neidig, das Dein Kleiner sein Laufrad "freigegeben" hat, bevor er das nächste Gefährt in die Finger bekommen hat.


Er wollte sein Laufrad nur weg geben als er gehört hat, dass er dafür ein richtiges Fahrrad bekommt 
Und jetzt fragt er mich schon jeden Tag nach seinem Fahrrad. Ich muss mich beeilen


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2019)

Eine Frage: Um ein Kubike 16 ohne Automatix auf Sram Automatix aufzurüsten, kann man ja ein komplettes Laufrad von Kubike mit Sram Automatix kaufen. Ist es aber auch möglich, die Sram Automatix Nabe extra zu kaufen und dann auf das bereits vorhandene Laufrad zu montieren? Das wäre doch wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Um ein Kubike 16 ohne Automatix auf Sram Automatix aufzurüsten, kann man ja ein komplettes Laufrad von Kubike mit Sram Automatix kaufen. Ist es aber auch möglich, die Sram Automatix Nabe extra zu kaufen und dann auf das bereits vorhandene Laufrad zu montieren? Das wäre doch wesentlich günstiger.



Wenn Du ein Laufrad einspeichen und zentrieren kannst, geht das.


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Februar 2019)

hwinkel schrieb:


> Unsere Madame hat schon ein kleines Fuhrpark aufgebaut (Laufrad, 12" Fahrrad, gerade frischaufgebauter 16"er), verwendet alle regelmäßig und möchte gar nix davon weggeben, zu meiner Verzweiflung...



Gewöhn Dich dran oder gewöhn es Ihr ab, das ist so eine typische Eigenschaft bei Kindern. Unsere kann auch immer alles brauchen.
Wir haben da nicht unbedingt den Platz-/Geldmangel, aber fahren inzwischen gut damit, Ihr die Sache mit dem Platz und dem Geld zu erklären. Sie wird bald 5 und kapiert problemlos, dass sie manchmal Sachen weggeben muss, um sich damit was Neues leisten zu können.

Allerdings darf sie das Jumper, das Commencal auf jeden Fall und das umgebaute Cube eventuell auch noch behalten und für später als Erinnerung für Papa und Tochter wegpacken. Dreiräder, Bobby Car, Roller etc. gehen aber immer nur im Tausch bei Neuanschaffung weg. Meistens höre ich dann: "Ok, wenn Du noch ein Foto davon machst!"


----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Laufrad einspeichen und zentrieren kannst, geht das.



...wobei ich aber das mit "wesentlich günstiger" bezweifeln würde. Noch eine Sache zum bedenen: SRAM Automatix wird seit kurzem nicht mehr produziert. Noch gibt es genug Restbestände, aber irgendwann bald werden diese auch ausverkauft sein. 

sedimagic, konntest Du schon mal beobachten, wie Dein Sohn mit der Automatix zurechtkommt? Meine hats eher verwirrt, und das Gewicht hat sie eher gestört, drum hab ich mich für die "Schraubschaltung" entschieden: drei verschiedene Freilaufritzeln, die je nach geplantem Ausflug auf die hintere Nabe geschraubt werden. Kleineres für längere flache Strecken, grösseres fürs bergige und mittleres für den 0815 Radalltag. So ein Ritzel ist schnell gewechselt und uns reicht es vollkommen aus - aber die Kleine fährt halt sowieso noch keine nennenswerten Steigungen selber, dafür gibts Followme und Eltern, die sich abschwitzen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Gewöhn Dich dran oder gewöhn es Ihr ab, das ist so eine typische Eigenschaft bei Kindern. Unsere kann auch immer alles brauchen.
> Wir haben da nicht unbedingt den Platz-/Geldmangel, aber fahren inzwischen gut damit, Ihr die Sache mit dem Platz und dem Geld zu erklären. Sie wird bald 5 und kapiert problemlos, dass sie manchmal Sachen weggeben muss, um sich damit was Neues leisten zu können.
> 
> Allerdings darf sie das Jumper, das Commencal auf jeden Fall und das umgebaute Cube eventuell auch noch behalten und für später als Erinnerung für Papa und Tochter wegpacken. Dreiräder, Bobby Car, Roller etc. gehen aber immer nur im Tausch bei Neuanschaffung weg. Meistens höre ich dann: "Ok, wenn Du noch ein Foto davon machst!"



Am Geld scheiterts ja nicht, immerhin spart uns ihre Freude an der Bewegung draußen jede Menge Indoor-Spielzeug-Anschaffungskosten, aber Platz ist halt schon eher problematisch in einer Stadtwohnung, wo schon zwei fahrradaffine Erwachsene ihre Räder stehen haben, N+1 und so


----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ob er mit dem ganzen Schuh auf dem Boden stand, habe ich jetzt nicht so genau gesehen. Der Sattel war aber so oder so in der tiefsten Position und kann somit noch nach oben verstellt werden. Er konnte jedenfalls sicher "stehen", das war beim Kubike 16 im Vergleich viel schwerer. Ein Kind wächst zwischen dem 3.und 4. Lebensjahr ca. 0,65cm pro Monat. Wenn ich den Wachstum bedenke, dann müsste das Kubike 16 dann in ca. einem Monat viel besser passen.



Umsoweniger Sinn würde es dann machen, jetzt noch einen 14er zu kaufen. Würd höchstens wegen einem etwas kompakter gebautem 16"er schauen - wenn ich mich nicht täusche, könnte ein Pyro 16 ein bisschen früher passen, als der KUbikes 16... Gäbe es in Wien z.b. bei Fahrrad18 zum probieren. Kommt halt drauf an, ob Du dem jungen Mann verklickern kannst, das er jetzt noch ein bisschen warten muss ohne einem fahrbaren Untersatz ...


----------



## sedimagic (12. Februar 2019)

hwinkel schrieb:


> sedimagic, konntest Du schon mal beobachten, wie Dein Sohn mit der Automatix zurechtkommt? Meine hats eher verwirrt, und das Gewicht hat sie eher gestört, drum hab ich mich für die "Schraubschaltung" entschieden: drei verschiedene Freilaufritzeln, die je nach geplantem Ausflug auf die hintere Nabe geschraubt werden. Kleineres für längere flache Strecken, grösseres fürs bergige und mittleres für den 0815 Radalltag. So ein Ritzel ist schnell gewechselt und uns reicht es vollkommen aus - aber die Kleine fährt halt sowieso noch keine nennenswerten Steigungen selber, dafür gibts Followme und Eltern, die sich abschwitzen dürfen


Automatix konnte ich meinen Sohn noch nirgends testen lassen, wie ich jedoch hier im Forum lesen kann, waren viele zufrieden damit und einige haben es sogar nachgerüstet. Das mit den Ritzeln hört sich für mich ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert an. Das Aufrüsten auf Automatix überlege ich mir bei einem gebrauchtem Rad zu machen. Man kann es ja erst ohne testen und dann falls es benötigt wird, einfach aufrüsten. Bei einem neuen wäre es halt wesentlich teuerer, wenn man erst ohne Automatix kauft und dann später auf Automatix umrüstet. Kubike 16 mit Automatix Aufpres von €69, Nachkauf von Laufrad mit Automatix €119. Man verliert also da schon alleine €50!



hwinkel schrieb:


> Umsoweniger Sinn würde es dann machen, jetzt noch einen 14er zu kaufen. Würd höchstens wegen einem etwas kompakter gebautem 16"er schauen - wenn ich mich nicht täusche, könnte ein Pyro 16 ein bisschen früher passen, als der KUbikes 16... Gäbe es in Wien z.b. bei Fahrrad18 zum probieren. Kommt halt drauf an, ob Du dem jungen Mann verklickern kannst, das er jetzt noch ein bisschen warten muss ohne einem fahrbaren Untersatz ...


Pyro bzw. Kania 16 schaut für mich wegen dem gebogenen Rahmen wesentlich geeigneter aus für ein Kind als ein Kubike 16. Aber vom Hersteller wird eine Schrittlänge von mindesten 45cm angegeben, also noch 5cm mehr als beim Kubike 16. Deswegen habe ich das Pyro/Kania 16 nicht mehr in der engeren Auswahl.

Lange kann mein Sohn sicher nicht mehr warten, er fährt gerne und ist viel draußen, das Wetter passt auch. Ich künnte ihm ein Warten auf ein Fahrrad nur dann erklären, wenn er für die Übergangszeit wieder ein Laufrad bekommen würde ;-)


----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Pyro bzw. Kania 16 schaut für mich wegen dem gebogenen Rahmen wesentlich geeigneter aus für ein Kind als ein Kubike 16. Aber vom Hersteller wird eine Schrittlänge von mindesten 45cm angegeben, also noch 5cm mehr als beim Kubike 16. Deswegen habe ich das Pyro/Kania 16 nicht mehr in der engeren Auswahl.



Ich würde mich _niemals_ von Herstellerempfehlungen leiten lassen, was das betrifft - da steht immer irgendein Topfen drin, vor allem bei kleineren Rädern. Laut Herstellerangaben hätt mein Nachwuchs erst dann mit dem Supurb BO12 fahren können, als es ihr schon fast zu klein war und die Sattelstütze maximalmöglich rausgeschoben war . Drum: einfach probieren!


----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

Btw., noch ein 16"er, der relativ niedrig und kompakt baut, ist der Chameleon von Naloo (lt. Hersteller angeblich ab 36cm Innenbeinlänge) - ist halt (noch?) nicht so verbreitet, als neue Marke...


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Februar 2019)

hwinkel schrieb:


> N+1 und so


Ja, ich hatte zum Umzug aus Wohnung ins Haus mein RR, MTB, SingleSpeed und Madames MTB.
Dann hab ich mich ausgetobt in Sachen N+1 und plötzlich, wie aus dem Nichts, standen da 9 Räder von 2,5 Personen rum.

Inzwischen sind wir wieder etwas runter und arbeiten an weiterem Abbau.
Ich hab nur noch mein BMX, HT und Enduro, Frau 2x XC, von denen eines noch weg kommt, Tochter Laufrad, 16", 20" (noch zu groß aber haben ist besser als brauchen).

Ein BMX (Cyclewolf B20) steht rum, das hab ich aus dem Schrott gerettet bei Bekannten und hergerichtet, um die Finger geschmeidig zu halten, das kann aber auch weg. Danach ist dann auch wieder Platz genug, der NICHT mit Fahrrädern gefüllt wird.


----------



## hwinkel (12. Februar 2019)

Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: das mit 45cm als die Mindestinnenbeinlänge beim Pyro 16 kann nur ein Fehler sein, 45cm ist die tiefste Sattelposition mit der Serienstütze und Sattel, diese Werte können bei einem herkömmlichen Fahrrad eigentlich nicht gleich sein, sonst würde das Kind ganz ohne Schräglage schon mit dem Pedal am Boden schleifen, oder die Kurbelachse wäre irgendwo, wo es ergonomisch sicher nix zu suchen hat. Vermute aufgrund der Geometrie/der Maße, das es ab ca. 38-39cm Innenbeinlänge schon sehr gut gehen sollte.


----------



## BermRunner (12. Februar 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis zweitrangig ist: Early Rider Belter 16
> 
> 1. Optisch und Funktional ganz weit oben angesiedelt
> 2. Das leichteste Rad (von der Stange ohne Optimierungen)
> 3. Schau mal bei den Kleinanzeigen für wie viel die noch gebraucht weggehen, ist quasi ne "Geldanlage"


Early Rider Belter 16 Trail kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen! Ist mein Sohn mit 3 1/2 bis 4 1/4 gefahren, also ein ganzes dreiviertel Jahr  weil er dann rausgewachsen ist.

Die großen +Punkte sieht man oben. Ich würde es dir ja gerne verkaufen, aber meine kleine Tochter braucht ja auch bald eins .
Bei dem Bike stimmt eigentlich fast alles. Gute Komponenten, leicht, Sehr gute Bremsen, gut um zu lernen! Wartungsarmer Riemen statt Kette, usw.

lediglich negativ aufgefallen sind sehr hohes Sattelrohr (tiefer Einstieg könnte bei 1m evtl. nicht funktionieren, isser noch zu klein) und sehr niedriger Stack, d.h. ab 1,15 - 1,20 wirds eine sehr racelastige Sitzposition. Aber das kann man ja mit entsprechendem Vorbau anpassen.

mit jetzt 1,18cm und 4 1/2 ist er auf ein commencal ramones 20+ umgestiegen.

fazit: Wenn auch leichte Wald, oder Trails gefahren werden sollen geht an dem Early Rider 16 in der Trail version nichts vorbei. Ich sehe keine Alternativen. das Kokua 16zoll war mir zu schwer und hässlich, Canyon 16zoll war auch nix, schwer, unergonomisch und die automatix Nabe....ne lass die finger davon.
Wenn eher Radwege gedacht sind KU, Pyro, etc. auch zu gebrauchen. (ich finde die sehen aber besch... aus.)


----------



## cmdT (12. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Automatix konnte ich meinen Sohn noch nirgends testen lassen, wie ich jedoch hier im Forum lesen kann, waren viele zufrieden damit und einige haben es sogar nachgerüstet. Das mit den Ritzeln hört sich für mich ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert an. Das Aufrüsten auf Automatix überlege ich mir bei einem gebrauchtem Rad zu machen. Man kann es ja erst ohne testen und dann falls es benötigt wird, einfach aufrüsten. Bei einem neuen wäre es halt wesentlich teuerer, wenn man erst ohne Automatix kauft und dann später auf Automatix umrüstet. Kubike 16 mit Automatix Aufpres von €69, Nachkauf von Laufrad mit Automatix €119. Man verliert also da schon alleine €50!
> 
> 
> Pyro bzw. Kania 16 schaut für mich wegen dem gebogenen Rahmen wesentlich geeigneter aus für ein Kind als ein Kubike 16. Aber vom Hersteller wird eine Schrittlänge von mindesten 45cm angegeben, also noch 5cm mehr als beim Kubike 16. Deswegen habe ich das Pyro/Kania 16 nicht mehr in der engeren Auswahl.
> ...



Hi,

meine Tochter hat nach nem Kokua Jumper 12" auf einem KUbike 14" Fahren gelernt (wobei das so ca. 5min gedauert hat). Da war sie ungefähr 3. Mit ca. 4 hat sie dann schon ein KUbike 16" bekommen weil sie kräftig gewachsen ist. Hat zwar kurz im Geldbeutel geschmerzt, aber wir sind zu 100% zufrieden mit den Kubikes und haben ausser Feinjustage nichts machen müssen. Insbesondere auch die Bremsen sind super kindgerecht.
Ein Wort zur Automatix: Nimm die unbedingt solange Du sie noch bekommst!!!
Meine Tochter kann nur dank der Automatik einigermaßen entspannt mithalten wenn wir gemeinsam fahren bzw. ich sie zum Laufen mitnehme. Es hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, aber mitlerweile hat sie kapiert, dass man z.B. an einer Überführung kurz Zug von der Kette nehmen muss, um in den leichteren Gang zu kommen.

Grüße

C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmdT (12. Februar 2019)

Ergänzung:
Vielleicht hat Du ja ein richtiges MTB Talent, aber es wird sicher auch bei euch so sein, dass die meisten km auf der Straße bzw. befestigten Wegen abgespult werden. Da halte ich eine Geländeauslegung für nicht zweckmäßig. Wir haben "breite" big apples drauf, mit denen kommt meine Tochter super zurecht auf jedem relevanten Untergrund.


----------



## BermRunner (13. Februar 2019)

cmdT schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Vielleicht hat Du ja ein richtiges MTB Talent, aber es wird sicher auch bei euch so sein, dass die meisten km auf der Straße bzw. befestigten Wegen abgespult werden. Da halte ich eine Geländeauslegung für nicht zweckmäßig. Wir haben "breite" big apples drauf, mit denen kommt meine Tochter super zurecht auf jedem relevanten Untergrund.



Generell ging es mir eher darum das beim early rider Trail schon griffigere Reifen montiert sind. das Early rider Urban hat kaum profilierte Straßenreifen.
Klar jedes Fahrrad geht über Stock und Stein.

Wir haben den Wald sehr nah und fahren daher sehr viel auf unbefestigen Wegen, daher war z.B. auch eine Automatix nie von Nöten. Ja Transferwege und Überlandfahrten auf Radwegen haben wir natürlich auch, aber da haben Speed und Reifenwahl meist auch gepasst. Sind eben gemütlich gefahren.
Wir reden bei Kinder Offroad Reifen ja nicht von MagicMarys und Minion sondern von MadMike oder maxxDaddy  Die sind ja auch noch für die Straße zu gebrauchen.
Für lange Touren ist die Automatix sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt. Mich konnte sie für unseren Zweck dennoch nicht überzeugen, daher habe ich gerne darauf verzichtet.


----------



## gearhead (13. Februar 2019)

Ist Woom den generell raus, oder wars nur die Optik vom 2, die Dich gestört hat?
Ich denke, Dein Sohn bräuchte ohnehin ein 3. Meine Tochter hatte letztes Jahr zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs in etwa die Größe/Schrittlänge Deines Sohnes und im Direktvergleich war schnell klar, dass ein Woom 2 keine Option war. Der seltsam hohe Lenker wirkt mit Kind auf dem Rad im übrigen auch sehr viel passiger...
Woom 3 gäbe es in gelb, spielt beim Gewicht vorne mit (ca. 5.3 kg) und die Qualität hat mich (bin langjähriger Biker/Schrauber) überzeugt. Meine Tochter kommt auch mit SingleSpeed gut zurecht (Nutzung auf Straße und Waldwegen und Bikpark (kein Scherz-sie nennt die Jumplines Rodelbahnen und fährt die Tables ab, wenn ich hinterherlaufe) und schätzt zum Beispiel die farblich gekennzeichneten Bremsen. Setz den Knaben doch mal auf eins drauf und hör was er sagt...
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fahrradglanz (14. Februar 2019)

hwinkel schrieb:


> Btw., noch ein 16"er, der relativ niedrig und kompakt baut, ist der Chameleon von Naloo (lt. Hersteller angeblich ab 36cm Innenbeinlänge) - ist halt (noch?) nicht so verbreitet, als neue Marke...



Naloo wird ab März/ April in Deutschland verfügbar sein!


----------



## sedimagic (14. Februar 2019)

gearhead schrieb:


> Ist Woom den generell raus, oder wars nur die Optik vom 2, die Dich gestört hat?
> Ich denke, Dein Sohn bräuchte ohnehin ein 3. Meine Tochter hatte letztes Jahr zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs in etwa die Größe/Schrittlänge Deines Sohnes und im Direktvergleich war schnell klar, dass ein Woom 2 keine Option war. Der seltsam hohe Lenker wirkt mit Kind auf dem Rad im übrigen auch sehr viel passiger...
> Woom 3 gäbe es in gelb, spielt beim Gewicht vorne mit (ca. 5.3 kg) und die Qualität hat mich (bin langjähriger Biker/Schrauber) überzeugt. Meine Tochter kommt auch mit SingleSpeed gut zurecht (Nutzung auf Straße und Waldwegen und Bikpark (kein Scherz-sie nennt die Jumplines Rodelbahnen und fährt die Tables ab, wenn ich hinterherlaufe) und schätzt zum Beispiel die farblich gekennzeichneten Bremsen. Setz den Knaben doch mal auf eins drauf und hör was er sagt...
> Grüße
> Thomas


Woom habe ich persönlich wegen der Optik zunächst aussortiert.

Heute oder morgen gehen wir nach Wien zu "United in Cycling". Die verkaufen sowohl Kubikes als auch Woom. Und das beste ist, die haben Kubike 16, Woom 2 und 3 ausgestellt. Dort werde ich meinen Sohn zur Probe sitzen lassen und dann direkt vor Ort eine Entscheidung treffen.

Ich werde dann berichten!



fahrradglanz schrieb:


> Naloo wird ab März/ April in Deutschland verfügbar sein!


So lange kann ich leider nicht warten.


----------



## fahrradglanz (14. Februar 2019)

fahrradglanz schrieb:


> Naloo wird ab März/ April in Deutschland verfügbar sein!





sedimagic schrieb:


> So lange kann ich leider nicht warten.



Vielleicht ist die Info ja trotzdem für den einen oder anderen interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (15. Februar 2019)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1228495-supurb-bo16


----------



## sedimagic (15. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1228495-supurb-bo16


Woow ein Traum Bike. Aber mit Versand nach Österreich könnte das ein bisschen zu teuer werden. Müsste mal Fragen was der Versand ausmacht. Ist der ausgerufen Preis in Ordnung für das Supurb Bo16?


----------



## Linipupini (15. Februar 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Woow ein Traum Bike. Aber mit Versand nach Österreich könnte das ein bisschen zu teuer werden. Müsste mal Fragen was der Versand ausmacht. Ist der ausgerufen Preis in Ordnung für das Supurb Bo16?


das ist doch leicht, und einfach zu verpacken im Karton!

https://www.dhl.de/de/privatkunden/...weit-versenden/laenderseiten/oesterreich.html

mehr wie 20,99€ nicht! Handel das Bike noch runter


----------



## sedimagic (15. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> das ist doch leicht, und einfach zu verpacken im Karton!
> https://www.dhl.de/de/privatkunden/...weit-versenden/laenderseiten/oesterreich.html
> 
> mehr wie 20,99€ nicht! Handel das Bike noch runter


Danke für den Link mit den Versandkosten. Bin schon in Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer getreten


----------



## hwinkel (15. Februar 2019)

Ausgezeichnete Wahl, gutes Gelingen!


----------



## hwinkel (15. Februar 2019)

fahrradglanz schrieb:


> Naloo wird ab März/ April in Deutschland verfügbar sein!



Ahh, Danke für die Information - mir war nicht bewusst, das deren Direktvertrieb nur auf Schweiz und Lichtenstein beschränkt ist, hätt ich mir denken können, ist ja ein verbreitetes Problem mit schweizer Vertrieben...


----------



## Chris_DH (15. Februar 2019)

fahrradglanz schrieb:


> Naloo wird ab März/ April in Deutschland verfügbar sein!



Kannst du was zu den Preisen sagen? Sind es die gleichen wie auf der naloo homepage?


----------



## fahrradglanz (15. Februar 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Kannst du was zu den Preisen sagen? Sind es die gleichen wie auf der naloo homepage?



Die UVP in Euro für Deutschland sehen wie folgt aus:
Chameleon 16  349,- Euro
Chameleon 20  439,- Euro
Chameleon 24  489,- Euro

Des Weiteren sind einige spannende Fahrräder in Entwicklung/Planung, die nach und nach zu den obigen 3 Modellen kommen sollen.

Im März sollen die ersten Räder bei uns eintreffen. Falls interesse besteht kann ich gerne einen eigenen Naloo Threat erstellen und Fotos/Gewichte posten.


----------



## hwinkel (15. Februar 2019)

fahrradglanz schrieb:


> interesse



Immer!!


----------



## sedimagic (15. Februar 2019)

Es wurde ein Woom 2 in gelb 

Early Rider Belter 16 kam er gar nicht auf den Boden. Schade eigentlich, denn sonst ist das von den Modellen das geilste Bike. Beim Kubike 16 und Woom 3, kam er minimal mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden aber halten konnte er sich dabei nicht. Ich habe zu Hause die Innenbeinlänge mit 40cm falsch gemessen, er hat 38cm. Körpergröße habe ich mit 100cm richtig gemessen.

Die Berater dort kamen mir auch sehr kompetent vor und die haben mir alle einstimmig zum Woom 2 geraten. Er soll erst mal sicher fahren lernen, für dieses Jahr reicht das Woom 2. Danach wird es einfach gebraucht mit geringem Wertverlust verkauft und die nächste Größe angeschafft.

Danke für die Teilnahme und liebe Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tich (16. Februar 2019)

Hab heute auch ein Woom 2 in gelb bestellt. Meiner ist allerdings erst 91cm bei ca. 33cm innenbeinlänge groß, fetzt aber mit dem Woom 1 Laufrad schon ganz schön wild herum und kann mittlerweile auch recht gut bremsen. Woom 2 passt genau, dass er am Sattel sitzend auf den Boden kommt. Woom 3 hätts grad und grad zu den pedalen gelangt, aber damit wär er dieses Jahr vermutlich noch nicht alleine gefahren.
Mag sein, dass es in Papa's Augen schönere Bikes gibt, ob es die Kinder auch so sehen weiß ich nicht. Preis/Leistung und insb. bezogen auf Gewicht und Wiederverkaufswert spielt Woom aber ganz oben mit!


----------



## Deleted 210077 (17. Februar 2019)

Mit dem woom 2 hast du sicher keine Fehler gemacht. Wir haben es auch gekauft und es wird mit Sicherheit in einem halben Jahr schon zu klein sein (hatten es dann 1 Jahr) aber wenn du dich umschaust wirst du sehen, dass du die Dinger in Wien mit einem Velust von € 20 weiter verkaufst und dann ist es halb so schlimm wenn man es nur so kurz braucht.
Ich hab auch überlegt gleich ein 16" zu nehmen aber wenn ich mir jetzt anschaue wie er sich wegen der Größeanstrengt wenn er das 14" aufheben und schieben muss würde ich ihm (noch) kein 16" zumuten wollen.


----------



## gewichtheber (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich lese hier interessiert mit, da mein Sohn in vierzehn Tagen seinen dritten Geburtstag hat und sein erstes Rad bekommen soll. Bedingung: blau! Er hat ein WOOM 1 und ich würde nun ein WOOM 2 ordern. 
@sedimagic Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Junior von der Seite machen bzw hast du eines?
Danke und Gruß, Martin


----------



## sedimagic (25. Februar 2019)

@gewichtheber ich habe gerade kein Foto von der Seite. Kann ich aber gerne machen. Was willst du das genau sehen?

Mittlerweile kann mein schon einige Meter selbst mit dem Woom 2 fahren. Das schwierigst ist jedoch die Anfahrt, die muss ich ihm noch irgendwie beibringen.


----------



## gewichtheber (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo, ich würde gern mal sehen wie die Sitzposition auf dem Rad ist, also wie aufrecht er sitzt und wie weit der Sattelauszug ist. Mein Sohn ist in etwa gleich groß.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. Februar 2019)

Wir haben das Woom2 und mit 105cm Körpergröße ist unser Sohn nur noch 1cm von der max. Markierung der Sattelstütze entfernt.


----------



## sedimagic (1. März 2019)

Hier mal ein Screenshot zum Woom 2 darauf sitzt ein anderer Junge, der ist 3,5 Jahre alt und 103cm groß. Also er ist um 2cm größer als mein Sohn. Er hat selbst irgendein günstiges 14" Rad mit dem er überhaupt nicht fahren konnte. Auf das Woom 2 hat er sich gesetzt und konnte sofort fahren. Der Sattel hat außerdem noch Platz nach oben, wie viel müsste ich nachmessen falls erwünscht. Mein Sohn kam beim Woom 3 gerade noch mit den Zehenspitzen bis zum Fußboden. Er hat sich da überhaupt nicht wohl gefühlt, was sicher am Fahrrad fahren Erlernen hinderlich gewesen wäre oder er hätte sogar die Lust verloren. Also wir bereuen den Kauf des Woom 2 überhaupt nicht auch wenn es höchstwahrscheinlich nur diese Jahr noch passt. Aber es wird dann einfach mit geringem Wertverlust verkauft. Wenn ein Kind jedoch schon Fahrrad fahren kann und beim Woom3 mit den Zehenspitzen den Boden berührt, dann wäre in diesem Fall eine Entscheidung pro Woom 3 wohl die bessere.


----------



## sedimagic (4. März 2019)

Am liebsten würde ich heute schon dieses Supurb Bo20 für meinen Sohn kaufen:
https://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-...-fahrradcomputer-297678879/?sid=1551733432578

Ab wann in etwa kann ein Kind mit 20" fahren?


----------



## Kati (5. März 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ab wann in etwa kann ein Kind mit 20" fahren?


Mein Kind hat mit 1,1m Schrittlänge ca 48cm auf ein 20“ Frog 52 gepasst. Also so, dass er es sicher handlen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedimagic (8. April 2019)

Mein Sohn fährt mittlerweile sehr sicher. Wir haben am Wochenende eine kleine Fahrradtour mit dem Woom2 gemacht. Ganze 7km sind wir gefahren. Ihm macht das richtig Spaß. Er fährt gerne schnell und und erreicht somit ziemlich schnell die höchstmögliche Trittfrequenz und er tritt dann mehr oder weniger ins Leere. Daher bin ich am überlegen ihm parallel zum Woom2 ein 16" Bike mit Sram Automatix zu kaufen. Damit könnte er dann doch schneller fahren, weil die Automatik Nabe dann bei höherer Trittfrequenz in den 2. Gang schaltet?

Ein Kubike 16" ohne Sram Automatix hat er schon getestet, mittlerweile ist er groß genug dafür.

Ich habe folgende gebrauchte 16" Fahrräder mit Sram Automatix gefunden:
1. Supurb Bo16 für €250: https://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-...rfahrrad-16-zoll-303791443/?sid=1554757065926
2. Kubike 16" Custom für €250:
https://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-...ustom-vgl-woom-3-304269721/?sid=1554757153181
3. Kubike 16" Custom für €300:
https://mobile.willhaben.at/kaufen-...ahrrad-16-zoelle-302591341/?sid=1554757512212

Würdet ihr eher ein Supurb Bo16 oder ein Kubike16 nehmen? Oder sollte ich nach einem Woom3 mit Automatix suchen, weil er das Woom2 gewöhnt ist, oder ist das egal?


----------



## maed_leinad (8. April 2019)

Nimm das Supurb, der Preis ist top. Und da ich für unseren Sohn sowohl ein Supurb BO 12 sowie aktuell ein Kubikes 16 hatte bzw. habe kenne ich beide Hersteller. Die Supurb Räder haben eine wesentlich bessere Qualität, besonders Rahmen und Gabel. (der Rahmen erlaubt auch mehr Spielraum nach unten)
Bei der SRAM Automatix Nabe sollte die Übersetzung insgesamt trotzdem auf hohe Trittfrequenz ausgelegt werden. Bei unserem Sohn habe ich die aus dem 16 Zoll wieder rausgeschmissen, da er damit zu schnell müde Beine hatte, da der Gangsprung schon recht groß ist. Ich passe jetzt die Übersetzung am Hinterrad hin und wieder an. Entsprechend wenn ich die Sattelhöhe mehr als 5cm geändert habe. Spender ist hierfür eine Ultegra 10 Fach und SRAM Force 11-Fach Kassette auf einer angepassten DTSWISS 240 Nabe.


----------



## sedimagic (9. April 2019)

maed_leinad schrieb:


> Nimm das Supurb, der Preis ist top. Und da ich für unseren Sohn sowohl ein Supurb BO 12 sowie aktuell ein Kubikes 16 hatte bzw. habe kenne ich beide Hersteller. Die Supurb Räder haben eine wesentlich bessere Qualität, besonders Rahmen und Gabel. (der Rahmen erlaubt auch mehr Spielraum nach unten)


Der Preis vom Supurb 16 ist wirklich super, es ist 4 Jahre alt und wurde lt. Verkäufer immer gewartet. Aber auch das rote Kubike für €250 hat einen Top Preis und ist gerade mal 8 Monate alt. Das Supurb gefällt mir vom optischen her gesehen besser und über die Qualität liest man auch nur gutes. Mich hält nur noch das Alter von 4 Jahren im Vergleich zum Kubike 8 Monate vom Kauf ab. Auf was muss ich da bei einer Besichtigung achten?


maed_leinad schrieb:


> Bei unserem Sohn habe ich die aus dem 16 Zoll wieder rausgeschmissen, da er damit zu schnell müde Beine hatte, da der Gangsprung schon recht groß ist. Ich passe jetzt die Übersetzung am Hinterrad hin und wieder an. Entsprechend wenn ich die Sattelhöhe mehr als 5cm geändert habe. Spender ist hierfür eine Ultegra 10 Fach und SRAM Force 11-Fach Kassette auf einer angepassten DTSWISS 240 Nabe.


Die Anpassung der Übersetzung verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Wie genau machst du das?


----------



## BermRunner (9. April 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Das Supurb gefällt mir vom optischen her gesehen besser und über die Qualität liest man auch nur gutes. Mich hält nur noch das Alter von 4 Jahren im Vergleich zum Kubike 8 Monate vom Kauf ab.


Also von der Belastung wird da nix in de Fritten gehen, die Kinder sind ja leicht und bewegen die Bikes nicht ständig im rauhesten Gelände.
M.m.n. ist Supurb auch nochmal etwas unbekannter und spezieller als Kubikes, was auch nochmal dafür spricht dass man genau wissen musste was man da kaufen will, also scheint der damalige Käufer auch wirklich bewusst nach supurb gesucht und Ahnung zu haben, was wiederum auch die Aussage der regelmäßigen Wartung unterstreicht. 

Kubikes sind zwar auch keine Stangenbikes aber sehr bekannt, das kaufen dann eher Leute mit dem Anspruch ein gutes leichtes Rad zu kaufen, was aber nicht heißt dass sie sich unbedingt damit auskennen.

blabla...also ich würde mir um die 4 Jahre keine Gedanken machen und das Supurb kaufen, sofern es noch einen guten und nicht angeranzten Eindruck macht. Außerdem kannst mit dem Alter auch den Preis noch gut drücken.
das Supurb kostet neu ja nicht mal das doppelte meine ich. Da muss also noch was gehen beim Preis.


----------



## BermRunner (9. April 2019)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ab wann in etwa kann ein Kind mit 20" fahren?


sehr unterschiedlich.
Bei uns ging es mit 115 cm los, Schrittlänge kann ich jetzt gar nicht sagen. Nicht zu vergessen ist aber auch das Mehrgewicht. Ein gutes 16er wiegt zwischen 5,5 bis 7 kg. Ein 20zoll kann schonmal zwischen 8 bis 10 kg wiegen. Das klingt nicht nach viel, aber Anfangs ist so ein Bike für ein 4 oder 5 jähriges Kind schon arg sperrig und schwer (zu handeln).
Unser Bub wird jetzt im sommer 5 und ist mit 1,20 recht groß, dennoch hat er noch etwas Mühe sein 9,8 kg Ramones 20+ zu handeln. Wenn er erstmal fährt, kein Problem.


----------



## maed_leinad (9. April 2019)

Ich habe mir ein neues Hinterrad mit einer DT240S Rennradnabe aufgebaut, der Freilauf wurde auf 122,5mm Einbaumaß angepasst. Daher habe ich einen normalen Freilauf auf den ich die Einzelritzel von verschiedenen Kassetten (wie z.B. XTR, Force RR, Ultegra usw.) einfach aufstecke. Wie gesagt nur in Verbindung mit einem Wachstumsschub, denn unser Junior fährt momentan noch lieber eine höhere Trittfrequenz als mit Kraft.

Geht natürlich auch mit anderen Einzelritzeln, kommt auf die Übersetzung zum Kettenblatt an. Ich muss hinten momentan recht große Ritzel verbauen, da vorn ein 34er Kettenblatt auf einer gekürzten 5-Arm Rennradkurbel verbaut ist. (Geringerer Q-Faktor)

Bzgl. Qualität, es sind beim Supurb einige Detail-Lösungen die in meinen Augen schöner und besser gelöst sind im Gegensatz zu Kubikes. Klar preislich sollte noch etwas gehen, wobei das schon recht fair ist. Und wenn Supurb demnächst wieder lieferfähig ist (laut Aussage von Bike-Components) wird die Marke auch wieder bekannter und die Gebrauchtpreise bleiben stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BermRunner (9. April 2019)

maed_leinad schrieb:


> Und wenn Supurb demnächst wieder lieferfähig ist (laut Aussage von Bike-Components) wird die Marke auch wieder bekannter und die Gebrauchtpreise bleiben stabil.


ja wenn, Supurbs Produkte sind seit Nov. 2017 nicht mehr auf Ihrer Homepage gelistet. Auch bikecomponents der bisherige Vertriebspartner konnte die ganze Palette jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre nicht zur Verfügung stellen. Natürlich gab es z.B. das 12 zoll noch recht lange.
Ich verstehe nicht warum die so lange für die Umstellung ihres Vertriebs benötigen.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wenn bikecomponents sagt, dauert nicht lange kommt bald,......kam es NIE so wie sie es gesagt hatten. kommt bald ist eben schon eine wage und sehr unbestimmte Aussage. bald können auch 2 Jahre sein. 

Preisstabil sind die Bikes auch jetzt schon, ohne größeren Bekanntheitsgrad wie Kubikes, Woom oder Kokua. Meine Aussage zum Preis war auch eher auf das mittlerweile schon 4 Jahre alte bike bezogen.


----------



## maed_leinad (9. April 2019)

Ja mit der Aussage von bike-components wollte ich auch nicht hausieren gehen. Es hieß sie seien dran und verhandeln bzw. sprechen mit Supurb, was auch immer das heißen mag.
Das mit den 4 Jahren hatte ich so verstanden. Ich meinte das mehr auf den Fall eines Wiederverkaufs bezogen, denn wenn die Marke garnicht mehr wieder kommen sollte, kennt die auch irgendwann niemand mehr.


----------



## sedimagic (9. April 2019)

Morgen gehe ich das Supurb BO16 besichtigen. Der Verkäufer geht jedoch nicht unter EUR 240 mit der Begründung, dass auch neue Griffe gekauft wurden und es immer gut gepflegt und gewartet wurde. Sollte dann wirklich alles passen, dann nehme ich es um diesen Preis. Ich habe da wirklich schon viel schlechtere Angebote gesehen. Vor kurzem wurde mir hier im Bikemarkt ein Supurb BO16 inkl. Versand von DEU nach AT für EUR 380 angeboten.

Also ich denke wenn alles passt wären EUR 240 für ein Supurb BO166 fair.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch, was nicht direkt mit dem Supurb BO16 zu tun hat: Ich werde mir eine Follow Me Kupplung kaufen. Kann man daran das Supurb BO16 anschließen? Ich werde aus den Informationen im Internet nicht ganz schlau.
Auf folgender Internetseite werden die Voraussetzungen für die Anbringung des Kinderfahrrads genannt:
https://family-cycling.com/voraussetzung-am-fahrrad/
Bei Bikebox wird folgender Hinweis angeführt: _*Hinweis:* Bei Kinderfahrrädern mit Hohlachse (z.B. Early Rider) benötigst Du zusätzlich diese Achverlängerung. Du besitzt ein Woom? Dann findest Du die richtige Achsverlängerung hier.
_
Benötigt man für ein Supurb BO16 eine Achsverlängerung? Falls ja, welche?


----------



## Chris_DH (9. April 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das bo16 Schnellspanner am VR. Demnach brauchst du die erste Achsverlängerung.


----------



## maed_leinad (9. April 2019)

Sehe ich genauso, da auf den Bildern Schnellspanner am BO 16 verbaut sind kommt eigentlich nur der Adapter für Schnellspanner in Frage. 
Genau den gleichen nutze ich aktuell auch am 16 Zoll Kubikes unseres Sohnes.
Das Follow Me ist einfach genial.
Schau einfach mal nach gebrauchten FollowMe‘s, da sind die Adapter häufig dabei. Und verschleißen tut das Ding so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## sedimagic (10. April 2019)

Also ich gehe heute das Supurb BO16 anschauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es dann auch tatsächlich nehme. Die Gründe dafür:
1. Ich habe einen Tipp zu einem Supurb BO16 (3. und aktuellstes Model) erhalten, welches somit jünger und außerdem auch günstiger ist:
https://www.shpock.com/de-de/i/XKsIcth83Df3XI6f/kinder-mountainbike
2. Das Supurb BO16 ist von der Qualität her gesehen höherwertiger als das Kubike 16 und beide auch hochpreisig. Das Kubike 16 wiegt mit Sram Automatix Nabe und Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen ca. 6,7kg, das Supurb Bo16 ca. 7,2kg. Rein vom Gewicht her gesehen, würde ich dann eigentlich eher das Kubike 16 kaufen. Jetzt könnte man beim BO16 durch Tausch von Teilen Gewicht einsparen, jedoch könnten man das gleiche Spiel auch bei Kubike 16 machen. Optisch finde ich das Supurb BO16 schöner und das Fahrrad sieht man kaum aber das sollte nicht das Hauptentscheidungskriterium sein. Gerade bei Kindern die selbst in diesem Alter ca. 16-18kg schwer sind zählt jedes Gramm an Gewichtseinsparung.

Überbewerte ich das Mehrgewicht von ca. 500g vom Supurb BO16?


----------



## maed_leinad (10. April 2019)

Dann würde ich empfehlen das neuere Modell zu nehmen. Die Gabel war meine ich bei den älteren Modellen auch einiges schwerer und andere Laufräder mit anderen Naben haben die neueren Modelle auch (ob das gewichtsmäßig etwas gebracht hat, weiß ich nich).
Ich schaue auch sehr aufs Gewicht, ich würde da auch mal fragen ob beide Räder inklusive Pedalen gewogen sind, oder ob das Herstellerangaben sind.


----------



## sedimagic (10. April 2019)

maed_leinad schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch sehr aufs Gewicht, ich würde da auch mal fragen ob beide Räder inklusive Pedalen gewogen sind, oder ob das Herstellerangaben sind.


Ich habe oben die Herstellerangaben zu den Gewichten angeführt.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. April 2019)

Wenn es nur um die Übersetzung geht kann man bei Woom mit einem kleineren Ritzel für € 20 noch ein bisschen was machen bis 13 Zähne kann man theoretisch runter gehen. Von Werk aus sind es 25/15. Die Naben haben ein 30mm "BMX-Gewinde" da gibt es von Odyssey Ritzel bis 13T.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/odyss...MIo4Gh9o3G4QIVEeaaCh28CQs8EAQYAyABEgINCfD_BwE

Ein wenig einfacher als gleich ein neues Rad zu kaufen oder eine DT 240 Nabe umzuspeichen.

Zum Thema KuBikes vs. Supurb bin ich eher der Meinung, dass das Kubikes wahrscheinlich dann später mal schneller wieder weg geht als das Supurb weil die Marke einfach geläufiger ist und sich am Gebrauchtmarkt schneller ein Käufer findet. Ich finde das ist bei einem Kinderrad kein unwesentlicher Faktor weil die meist nicht lange benutzt werden.


----------



## Bikelovers (12. April 2019)

Wir haben das Woom3 mit der Automatix-Schaltung und ich würde nicht diese nicht noch einmal kaufen (dabei wollte ich die unbedingt haben).
Mein Sohn fuhr mit seinem Woom2 schneller, lieber und deutlich längere Strecken. 
Beim 3er erzählt er nach kurzer Zeit, er könnte nicht mehr!?

Da er locker mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommt, kann ich es mir nur mit der Automatix-Schaltung erklären..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (22. Juli 2019)

Moin!
unser Junior fährt momentan gern und viel mit seinem 2er woom (auch mal 20km am Tag aufgeteilt auf 2 Touren, morgens und mittags)
das 3er würde auch passen und von der Geschwindigkeit sicher  besser sein (er fährt teils so schnell das kein Widerstand mehr am Pedal ist und dann gerne abrutscht - flache Strecke entlang der Mosel)
Gibt es noch mehr Erfahrungsberichte zur SRAM Automatix am 3er? 
Eigentlich ist ein HR mit SRAM von Woom bereits unterwegs zu mir, dies passt aber nur bei Modellen vor 2019 (die neuen sind zu schmal hinten, ich nehm an wegen dem Kettenschutz), d.h. ich bräuchte dann noch eins von Kleinanzeigen und Co.
Wenn die Nabe aber nicht so taugt .. unser woom Händler hat erst dieses Jahr eröffnet und keine Erfahrungen mit der Automatix

mfg
STefan


----------

